

Steve Jobs - The Lost Years - nchuhoai
http://gigaom.com/apple/steve-jobs-the-lost-years/

======
nchuhoai
Love the quote:

“The difference between the best worker on computer hard-ware and the average
may be 2 to 1, if you’re lucky. With automobiles, maybe 2 to 1. But in
software, it’s at least 25 to 1. The difference between the average programmer
and a great one is at least that. The secret of my success is that we have
gone to exceptional lengths to hire the best people in the world. And when
you’re in a field where the dynamic range is 25 to 1, boy, does it pay off.”

